
Contribute.json – like package.json for websites - styfle
https://www.contributejson.org/
======
styfle
There were similar feature articles about security.txt and humans.txt on
Hacker News in the past.

Someone create an issue[0] to see if these could be merged into one standard.

[0]:
[https://github.com/mozilla/contribute.json/issues/79](https://github.com/mozilla/contribute.json/issues/79)

